# Access violation

## YPenguin

Ich habe da noch Probleme, die wohl weniger mit KDE 5 zusammenhängen.

Beispielsweise dieses:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 173) sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3::gentoo

 * chemical-mime-data-0.1.94.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking chemical-mime-data-0.1.94.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94 ...

 * Applying chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-turbomole.patch ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-pigz.patch ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-namespace-svg.patch ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94' ...

 * Running intltoolize --automake --copy --force ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf --force ...                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --force-missing ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-silent-rules --docdir=/usr/share/doc/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3 --htmldir=/usr/share/doc/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/html --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-update-database --htmldir=/usr/share/doc/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/html

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for intltool-update... /usr/bin/intltool-update

checking for intltool-merge... /usr/bin/intltool-merge

checking for intltool-extract... /usr/bin/intltool-extract

checking for xgettext... (cached) /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... (cached) /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.22.1

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for xmllint... /usr/bin/xmllint

checking for optional xmllint options to use... 

checking for xsltproc... /usr/bin/xsltproc

checking for optional xsltproc options to use... 

checking for convert... /usr/bin/convert

checking for kde-config... no

checking for shared-mime-info >= 0.12... yes

checking for update-mime-database... /usr/bin/update-mime-database

checking for gnome-mime-data... yes

checking if freedesktop.org shared MIME-info database file will be installed... yes

checking for installation path of the freedesktop.org shared MIME-info database files... /usr/share/mime

checking if update-mime-database will run... no

checking if old GNOME 2.4 MIME support files will be installed... yes

checking for installation path of the GNOME 2.4 support files... /usr/share/mime-info

checking if KDE 3.x support files will be installed... yes

checking for installation path of the KDE 3.x support files... /usr/share/mimelnk

checking if theme icons will be installed... yes

checking for installation path of theme icons... /usr/share/icons/hicolor

checking if non-themed icons will be installed... yes

checking for installation path of non-theme icons... /usr/share/pixmaps

checking that generated files are newer than configure... done

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating chemical-mime-data.pc

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating freedesktop.org/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome/Makefile

config.status: creating html_docs/Makefile

config.status: creating icons/Makefile

config.status: creating icons/hicolor/Makefile

config.status: creating icons/pixmaps/Makefile

config.status: creating kde/Makefile

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating xsl/Makefile

config.status: creating xsl/cmd_entities.dtd

config.status: executing po-directories commands

config.status: creating po/POTFILES

config.status: creating po/Makefile

config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94 ...

make -j5 

Making all in src

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/src'

LC_ALL=C /usr/bin/intltool-merge  -x -u -c ../po/.intltool-merge-cache ../po chemical-mime-database.xml.in chemical-mime-database.xml

Generating and caching the translation database

Merging translations into chemical-mime-database.xml.

CREATED chemical-mime-database.xml

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/src'

Making all in xsl

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/xsl'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for 'all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/xsl'

Making all in freedesktop.org

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/freedesktop.org'

/usr/bin/xsltproc  ../xsl/cmd_freedesktop_org.xsl ../src/chemical-mime-database.xml

Writing chemical-mime-data.xml.

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/freedesktop.org'

Making all in gnome

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/gnome'

/usr/bin/xsltproc  ../xsl/cmd_gnome-keys.xsl ../src/chemical-mime-database.xml

/usr/bin/xsltproc  ../xsl/cmd_gnome-mime.xsl ../src/chemical-mime-database.xml

Writing chemical-mime-data.mime.

Writing chemical-mime-data.keys.

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/gnome'

Making all in html_docs

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/html_docs'

/usr/bin/xsltproc --path ". ../src ../xsl ../xsl" ../xsl/cmd_website.xsl ../src/chemical-mime-database.xml

Writing chemical-mime-data.html.

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/html_docs'

Making all in kde

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/kde'

/usr/bin/xsltproc  ../xsl/cmd_kde.xsl ../src/chemical-mime-database.xml

Writing x-alchemy.desktop.

Writing x-cache.desktop.

Writing x-cactvs-ascii.desktop.

Writing x-cactvs-binary.desktop.

Writing x-cactvs-table.desktop.

Writing x-cdx.desktop.

Writing x-cdxml.desktop.

Writing x-chem3d.desktop.

Writing x-cif.desktop.

Writing x-cml.desktop.

Writing x-dmol.desktop.

Writing x-gamess-input.desktop.

Writing x-gamess-output.desktop.

Writing x-gaussian-input.desktop.

Writing x-gaussian-log.desktop.

Writing x-genbank.desktop.

Writing x-gulp.desktop.

Writing x-hin.desktop.

Writing x-inchi.desktop.

Writing x-inchi-xml.desktop.

Writing x-jcamp-dx.desktop.

Writing x-macromodel-input.desktop.

Writing x-mdl-molfile.desktop.

Writing x-mdl-rdfile.desktop.

Writing x-mdl-rxnfile.desktop.

Writing x-mdl-tgf.desktop.

Writing x-mmcif.desktop.

Writing x-mol2.desktop.

Writing x-mopac-graph.desktop.

Writing x-mopac-out.desktop.

Writing x-msi-car.desktop.

Writing x-msi-hessian.desktop.

Writing x-msi-mdf.desktop.

Writing x-msi-msi.desktop.

Writing x-ncbi-asn1.desktop.

Writing x-ncbi-asn1-binary.desktop.

Writing x-ncbi-asn1-xml.desktop.

Writing x-shelx.desktop.

Writing x-turbomole-basis.desktop.

Writing x-turbomole-control.desktop.

Writing x-turbomole-coord.desktop.

Writing x-turbomole-grad.desktop.

Writing x-turbomole-scfmo.desktop.

Writing x-turbomole-vibrational.desktop.

Writing x-vmd.desktop.

Writing x-xyz.desktop.

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/kde'

Making all in icons

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/icons'

Making all in hicolor

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/icons/hicolor'

gzip -c gnome-mime-chemical.svg > gnome-mime-chemical.svgz

for size in 16 22 24 32 36 48 64 72 96 128 192 ; do \

        if test "x" != "x" ; then \

                 -w ${size} -h ${size} -f png gnome-mime-chemical.svg gnome-mime-chemical_${size}.png ; \

        else \

                /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize ${size}x${size} gnome-mime-chemical_${size}.png ; \

        fi \

done

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /dev/dri/renderD128

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/icons/hicolor'

Making all in pixmaps

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/icons/pixmaps'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for 'all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/icons/pixmaps'

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/icons'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for 'all-am'.

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/icons'

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/icons'

Making all in po

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/po'

file=`echo de | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

  && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file de.po

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94/po'

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for 'all-am'.

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/work/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94'

>>> Source compiled.

 * --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

 * LOG FILE: "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-7556.log"

 * 

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 16x16 gnome-mime-chemical_16.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 16x16 gnome-mime-chemical_16.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 22x22 gnome-mime-chemical_22.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 22x22 gnome-mime-chemical_22.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 24x24 gnome-mime-chemical_24.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 24x24 gnome-mime-chemical_24.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 32x32 gnome-mime-chemical_32.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 32x32 gnome-mime-chemical_32.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 36x36 gnome-mime-chemical_36.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 36x36 gnome-mime-chemical_36.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 48x48 gnome-mime-chemical_48.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 48x48 gnome-mime-chemical_48.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 64x64 gnome-mime-chemical_64.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 64x64 gnome-mime-chemical_64.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 72x72 gnome-mime-chemical_72.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 72x72 gnome-mime-chemical_72.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 96x96 gnome-mime-chemical_96.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 96x96 gnome-mime-chemical_96.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 192x192 gnome-mime-chemical_192.png 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/renderD128

A: /dev/dri/renderD128

R: /dev/dri/renderD128

C: /usr/bin/convert gnome-mime-chemical.svg -resize 192x192 gnome-mime-chemical_192.png 

 * --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

>>> Failed to emerge sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r3/temp/build.log'
```

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi,

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Ich habe da noch Probleme, die wohl weniger mit KDE 5 zusammenhängen.

 

Dann frage ich mich, warum Du sie so einfach in einen bestehenden KDE5-Thread donnerst, anstatt ein neues Thema aufzumachen?!

Vielleicht mag ein Moderator diesen Teil abtrennen (meinen Kommentar ggf. löschen) und in einen eigenen Thread verfrachten?

----------

## YPenguin

Das Paket chemical-mime-data ist ja offenbar neuerdings Pflicht und vielleicht hat jemand auch das Problem gehabt?

Das aktuelle kde-apps/kalzium zieht es mit rein.

----------

## Christian99

Ich vermute mal, dass das daran liegt, dass imagemagick mit opencl kompiliert ist (weil convert auf /dev/dri/renderD128 zugreifen will)

```
FEATURES="-sandbox -usersandbox" emerge -1 chemical-mime-data
```

hilft

----------

## YPenguin

Danke. Die Installation hat jetzt soweit funktioniert.

----------

